# Poland's Vistula River at lowest levels ever recorded, Cyrillic embossed ground scores?



## digger dun (Aug 25, 2015)

I bet there's some good Eastern European bottles coming out of that mud, anybody headed to Poland any time soon?   http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/polands-drought-uncovers-soviet-wwii-plane-and-jewish-tombstones_55dc7d62e4b0a40aa3ac2896?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592&kvcommref=mostpopular


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2015)

A bottle-related one from the same site.


----------



## dzdarek (Aug 25, 2015)

If anyone is going, it is worth knowing that one need permission to search. There are parts of Vistula that are private but in most part it is public. Permission is required for all parts. Any find can be treated as an artifact. Here are current findshttp://www.forum.com.pl/oferty/bz41xvpk/zdjecie.php?idzdjecia=2437279http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa/51,34862,18554193.html?i=0  Here is an article (in Polish) saying a walker by found necks and bottoms of bottles probably from XVIII century http://warszawa.wyborcza.pl/warszawa/1,34862,18581512,wisla-wysycha-niski-poziom-wody-zagraza-rybom.html


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 25, 2015)

They probably will find a bunch of safe cures, and Pressburgs will no longer be rare[][]


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 28, 2015)

there was a guy , I think last year here on the post who was from some were in Poland who was digging some real nice stuff.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 28, 2015)

That's true in much of the world Darek. Heck you can get shot in some countries. Now I have to learn Polish for the articles.


----------



## digger dun (Aug 28, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Now I have to learn Polish for the articles.


Google translate the page.Na Zdrowia!


----------



## dzdarek (Aug 28, 2015)

Na zdrowia  Now the golden train find is going to make everybody go out even more with metal detectors or anything else. Metal detecting is also forbidden in Poland and there is plenty finds there as history of Poland is full of wars.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 28, 2015)

There was a find in England I think that yielded a big load of Roman gold and other artifacts, it was all reported and done properly. The finders were probably not as happy money wise but the site was still preserved and they did get a cut I think. I'm not sure how the farmer felt about the disruption or what he got.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes, I think so Roger... and WOW, I'm going to watch that second story.


----------

